# jack kerouac movie



## daveycrockett

saw and article in a local connecticut paper last week, francis ford coppola is making on the road a movie. just sayin,, id see it ,,maybe


----------



## daveycrockett

its really amazing how many younger people do not even know who this is. I think this is a good thing because it will bring hitching and travelling into the public eye and hopefully make it more acceptable.


----------



## dolittle

Kerouac is Awsom!! I got his documentary on rubber tramping couple yrs ago. I still watch it ever couple months. Am slowly collecting his writings.


----------



## ped

This will be one to definitely see for sure.


----------



## Sc0ut

look, i dont care if anybody blasts me for this and i dont wanna argue about my opinion, but am i the only person that thinks kerouac was a pretentious asshole?


----------



## daveycrockett

as long as it makes travelling in the public eye more accepted like his books im happy,,,,what does "pretentious" mean by you saying that about him? in think i can understand "asshole."


----------



## Deleted member 2626

i hear that a lot about jack kerouac by people on here and about mccandless. I don't know why. McCandless people say he was a poor tramp and that he was dumb kerouac was a writer. He tramped but mostly it was novel form and he wrote poetry and he changed all the names. I'm not sure i get why he was "pretentious" either


----------



## Sc0ut

pre·ten·tious/priˈtenCHəs/

Adjective: 
Attempting to impress by affecting greater importance, talent, culture, etc., than is actually possessed.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

ahhhh okkay i see. but like i said he was a writer and thats what goes on in writing using lots of metaphors or similes or adjectives and writing on a subject is supposed to based towards someone man. its got to impress a culture or talent to be accepted or published


----------



## Sc0ut

if you want to read some good shit by real people try allen ginsberg and richard brautigan. kerouac was pretty much the 50s/60s version of a couch surfer. ginsberg was actually a hobo for a time, he's got lots of poems about riding trains, brautigan was a schizophrenic who lived on the streets all over the pacific coast. he used to get arrested on purpose so he could have food and shelter


----------



## daveycrockett

ive got a different meaning of the word"impersonsating, putting on false appearance,feigning, arrogant, haughty." ididnt know this man but he was famous and brought travelling into a different light. if you want to say he was a crazy asshole well so am I. cant wait to see what happens in this day with his works being put out there by francis ford coppola of all people.hitchiking is undoubtedly looked down upon in the past few generations and i would like to see a change towards people not being so scared and fuckin uptight about these subjects. wouldnt you all like to see a more accepting public to the lifestyle that you are living. ?


----------



## Sc0ut

honestly, i'd rather be invisible. if the numbers of people hitting the road keeps going up so will legislation against it, because the folks in charge will never be down regardless of what director adapts a famous authors book into a movie. sad truth.


----------



## daveycrockett

im sorrry you are accepting of these closed minded thoughts you are having good luck with that.


----------



## Sc0ut

i love it when "close minded" is used instead of "different opinion". politicians do it all the time.


daveycrockett said:


> im sorrry you are accepting of these closed minded thoughts you are having good luck with that.


----------



## Thoreau

daveycrockett said:


> its really amazing how many younger people do not even know who this is. I think this is a good thing because it will bring hitching and travelling into the public eye and hopefully make it more acceptable.


 
I didnt know until i was in 10th grade, changed schools in mid term so as i didnt knew anyone i went to the library to pass the time before the first class and found it by random, loved it and started reading very oftenly until today
Also has anyone visited the big sur region?


----------



## daveycrockett

i edited that " closed minded " more so just added on to it . a good freind of mine says " dave, noone hitchikes anymore just you" which isnt really true but the past few generations there have been less people travelling even with the growing population.think the next time someone picks you up and says 'hey man i just saw that new movie about jack kerouac pretty cool never really picked up hitchers till now' thats basically what happened when his works were first put out and that was 50s 60s think of what kind of an impact this or these movies will have on the impressionable public today. look out scout looks like you might have to share that boxcar sooner than you think.


----------



## Sc0ut

boxcar? i dont ride no junk! ds wells ftw! hahaha


----------



## ped

The word pretentious is often used as code for anti-intellectualism nowadays. Or at least pedantry. But even if used correctly it can still be an ad hominem. It's a term like arrogant or hypocrite. We can call anyone, including ourselves, those things to the point their meaning all but loses any value.

I don't know much about him personally so I don't really have a frame of reference. But many writers are labeled such things perhaps often deservingly. Perhaps not. But the body of work should stand on its own independant on the authors demeanor.


----------



## daveycrockett

Sc0ut said:


> i love it when "close minded" is used instead of "different opinion". politicians do it all the time.


you are stating your opinion when you say you want to be invisible, i am speaking about the fact that you think you are stating, or anyone like yourself will have no control.baaaaaaa


ped said:


> The word pretentious is often used as code for anti-intellectualism nowadays. Or at least pedantry. But even if used correctly it can still be an ad hominem. It's a term like arrogant or hypocrite. We can call anyone, including ourselves, those things to the point their meaning all but loses any value.
> 
> I don't know much about him personally so I don't really have a frame of reference. But many writers are labeled such things perhaps often deservingly. Perhaps not. But the body of work should stand on its own independant on the authors demeanor.[/quot,yeah, "crazy asshole" i know what he meant.


 yeah, crazy asshole iknow what he meant" kind of


----------



## keg

I read him and burroughs and all the others when i was in 4th grade.i guess i though it was exciting.but when i was locked up i read them again and the kerouac might have been exciting for his time but i think most peoples normal days are more exciting than his adventures.The only thing he did was have a black chick which might have been bad news back then.When people ask me for good books to read i never mention kerouac.Like someone else said Ginsberg was the real deal(with money)that guy traveled.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Ive been reading some ginsberg I like his one quote about homeless and also one about taking bus to seoul and finding oneself and being alive. I got into him by studying on jim morrison and his poetry


----------



## Kabukimono

Sc0ut said:


> honestly, i'd rather be invisible. if the numbers of people hitting the road keeps going up so will legislation against it, because the folks in charge will never be down regardless of what director adapts a famous authors book into a movie. sad truth.


I don't agree what you say about Kerouac but I do agree with what you say here. (well partially in some way but still, I more agree than disagree.)
I travel like this for the same reasons - to get away to not be noticed. If hitching-vagabonding-cycling [...] and all the other sub categories became mainstream .. I'm not sure I'd look at it the same way. Personally I live like this to get away from mainstream.


----------



## bryanpaul

sorry, but i remember being very disappointed with "on the road"......not an incredibly interesting writing style....and not too epic of a story....it was pretty boring...maybe i'll read it again and might change my mind...but yeah...... the only line i remember from that book though is "the prettiest girls in the world live in des moines" ...if i ever end up there (hopefully not) i gots my pick up line on lockdown


----------



## daveycrockett

hope you enjoy the show. take a look at the first night of the living dead in black and white 1960 something and now look at one of the latest dawn or day of the dead movies im sure youve all seen them i have. big difference i hope they embellish a litt..alot. pretentious? still on the road. still the same premise. i hope whoever can relate. if you are running away from society instead of taking the chance to change things which im sure is for the better than i dont know what to tell you. some agree some dont i want to live free.
i could never read books they always put me to sleep pretty quick or i never finished them unless i was learning something i needed to to get by.


----------



## VanScribed Goat

Thoreau said:


> I didnt know until i was in 10th grade, changed schools in mid term so as i didnt knew anyone i went to the library to pass the time before the first class and found it by random, loved it and started reading very oftenly until today
> Also has anyone visited the big sur region?


I'm replying years down the road but I traveled to big sur with my biggest motivation being a Kerouac fan. I deeply love nature and the sorts anyway but it made it extra special. It'sone of my favorite places in the country. The bookstore was awesome as well. There is a cool little community within it. I can't wait to get back to Big Sur.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

I thought the movie fucking sucked. I could barely watch it. It was like watching softcore porn like great this is what I wanted out of a jack Kerouac film a girl jerking two dudes off as they drive down the road GREAT!


----------



## Ori

Tatanka said:


> Ive been reading some ginsberg I like his one quote about homeless and also one about taking bus to seoul and finding oneself and being alive. I got into him by studying on jim morrison and his poetry



Ginsberg is a fucking God. I've been reading William S. Burroughs a lot lately.. his novel Queer is amazing.


----------



## briancray

I will have to read Ginsberg and Burroughs then. I read 75% of On the Road and never finished it...I found it quite boring. 

As for Kerouac being pretentious I think that applies to writers in general, myself included. You're not trying to impress per say, but you leave out a lot of the dull moments on the road when writing because they are uninteresting. That is what romanticizes the beat knit generation, riding trains, hitchhiking, etc.

Everyone knows you spend a lot of time just sitting around, soaking in the scenery or really...just sitting around when not in constant motion.


----------



## Ori

@briancray Check out Howl by Ginsberg, for sure.


----------



## VanScribed Goat

briancray said:


> I will have to read Ginsberg and Burroughs then. I read 75% of On the Road and never finished it...I found it quite boring.
> 
> As for Kerouac being pretentious I think that applies to writers in general, myself included. You're not trying to impress per say, but you leave out a lot of the dull moments on the road when writing because they are uninteresting. That is what romanticizes the beat knit generation, riding trains, hitchhiking, etc.
> 
> Everyone knows you spend a lot of time just sitting around, soaking in the scenery or really...just sitting around when not in constant motion.


A did find ON The Road to be one of his more boring pieces. Then again I didn't read it, I listened to it. Not the same at all. But I had a hard time consistently staying interested. At times it was just "get through it". I love him dearly though. He does have books published of his "less exciting things" but I love them the most. Maybe it's because I am one who just spends so much time sitting around and can find the excitement and beauty in it whereas mainstream lit junkies or "the public" don't, thus finding the love for the "exciting" thrills romanticizing everything. Check out Book Of Sketches. It is a collection of his thoughts he would write in those tiny pocket notebooks he carried in his shirt pockets. Any writer or traveler could appreciate it, I think.


----------



## VanScribed Goat

Ori Kom Trashkru said:


> @briancray Check out Howl by Ginsberg, for sure.


Watch the movie too. James Franco plays him and it's a really beautiful production with this fantastic incorporation of art. James Franco has a masters in poetry so this brings out the side of him that I fell in love with (vs his dumbass looking normal self most people know xD)


----------



## VanScribed Goat

NutSac said:


> have U read 'Junkie' yet? <3 Burroughs and the otha Beatz


I appreciate his writing, and Junkie is a good piece of work, but I feel like Burroughs only wrote to get famous for writing or something. It's a vibe I get in his writing and it makes me hard to truly love and desire everything of his.


----------



## Ori

RamblinSmokey said:


> Watch the movie too. James Franco plays him and it's a really beautiful production with this fantastic incorporation of art. James Franco has a masters in poetry so this brings out the side of him that I fell in love with (vs his dumbass looking normal self most people know xD)



There's a few other ones on Ginsberg but that one is my fav too. Franco is a damn good actor, he's so underrated.


----------

